# Freedom Of the City W/ Bayonets Fixed



## q_1966 (16 May 2005)

http://www.cadets.ca/_docs/cato-oaic/1207_b.pdf

States Cadets allowed to demontrate Freedom of the City w/ Bayonets Fixed at Camp and LHQ

How many of you have actually done it (Freedom of the City, Sunset Ceremony, Remembrance Day etc.) ?


----------



## ouyin2000 (16 May 2005)

i have participated in 2 Freedom of the City parades

the first was in my 2nd year as a cadet, when the Canadian Scottish Regiment (Princess Mary's) celebrated the anniversary of the Freedom of the city of Courtenay. My cadet corps was invited to join 5 Platoon, B-Coy, C Scot R (the local militia unit) in the parade.

the second was just last summer when the Vernon Army CSTC celebrated the anniversary of the Freedom of the City of Vernon to the cadet camp. I don't think the Guard had fixed bayonets for that one though. I know someone on here can confirm it for me


----------



## Jonny Boy (16 May 2005)

i have done one freedom of the city parades. it was the annual banff freedom of the city parade.

i am doing a sunset tomorrow at my LHQ for the last night at out LHQ's.


----------



## alan_li_13 (17 May 2005)

> i am doing a sunset tomorrow at my LHQ for the last night at out LHQ's.


What in the world are you talking about hutch? :


----------



## Jonny Boy (17 May 2005)

us Charlie people's are doing a sunset ceremony for the standdown at our school. we will have an old trumpet player from the band to play some songs ( hint female hang around with Chevy), and we will have some of the drummers from the band and my dad playing the pipes.

we will be lowering the Canadian flag at the school, doing presentations to the care takers there and a bunch of things that are normally done on a sunset parade.

i think this could be the first of many years we do this at charlie.  

what did you think i was practicing with all my cadets on wedensday at Fort york?


----------



## hayder.aqiqi (1 Jul 2005)

we had two here in pet this last week and today.  Very nice.

Pembroke we marched 2.5kms and today we marched 3kms OUCH!!! rained held off too.

very nice experience.


----------

